# Disney Photopass +



## slomac (Jun 23, 2013)

Just got back from Disneyworld and I wanted to post my experience with Photopass Plus.  If you order it at least 14 days before you leave it is only $150 which is a $50 savings.  It is nice because we didn't have to lug around our big camera and we were able to get a lot of shots of our whole family.  They were at a lot of the character encounters too.  If you get the plus it includes the pictures they take on the rides you just have to give them your photopass card to scan in when you get off the ride.  We did a character meal at Tusker house and they gave us the photos there for free since we had photopass.  That was a bonus since I didn't expect that.  Our friends were at Disney at the same time and were able to add their photo pass cards to our account so we are splitting the cost.  Now that we are home I have logged in and viewed the pictures and can add boarders and send them to Costco or whereever to print myself.  I totally recommend this for those of you who are doing a family trip to Disney.  You get professional once in a lifetime photos for what I consider a fair price.


----------



## ilenekm (Jun 23, 2013)

slomac said:


> Just got back from Disneyworld and I wanted to post my experience with Photopass Plus.  If you order it at least 14 days before you leave it is only $150 which is a $50 savings.  It is nice because we didn't have to lug around our big camera and we were able to get a lot of shots of our whole family.  They were at a lot of the character encounters too.  If you get the plus it includes the pictures they take on the rides you just have to give them your photopass card to scan in when you get off the ride.  We did a character meal at Tusker house and they gave us the photos there for free since we had photopass.  That was a bonus since I didn't expect that.  Our friends were at Disney at the same time and were able to add their photo pass cards to our account so we are splitting the cost.  Now that we are home I have logged in and viewed the pictures and can add boarders and send them to Costco or whereever to print myself.  I totally recommend this for those of you who are doing a family trip to Disney.  You get professional once in a lifetime photos for what I consider a fair price.



How long can you use the photopass for?  We have a trip in October and January and was wondering if it would be valid for both stays or do we have to do it twice?


----------



## slomac (Jun 23, 2013)

pretty sure it is just good for 14 days from activation.  and then the photos are available online for 30 days.


----------



## RandR (Jun 23, 2013)

It is just for 14 days from the start of use.  We did it for the first time on our trip in April and loved it.  We almost never had shots of the three of us, DW, DD and me, and now were have many from this trip.  They are all great pictures.  Plus there are "special" photos that some of the photographers can take that will superimpose Disney characters into your pictures.  They were awesome.


----------



## ilenekm (Jun 24, 2013)

slomac said:


> pretty sure it is just good for 14 days from activation.  and then the photos are available online for 30 days.




Thanks! Although this is not the reply that I was hoping for


----------



## Myxdvz (Jun 26, 2013)

We got this for our recent June trip and loved it as well.

Since it was an early summer trip, we were expecting the crowds to be heavier. Since we had the Photopass+, our goal was to:

- ride all the photo rides (total of 8).  if you get this separately, it's about ~$50
- character dining ADRs (we did 3 of 8), Tusker House, Ohana and 1900 Park Fare. I cancelled our Akershus one.  This was $32 per photo package if bought separately.

With the above alone, we got our $$$ worth already.  And since we have the CD, we also did as many Magic Shots as we can find photographers for   Tinkerbell,  Balloons, Simba, Soarin, Princess and the Frog.  There are still a few we weren't able to do, so we're targetting those for our next trip!

The pass is good 14 days from when you actually exchange the voucher (if you prepay).  I wish they include the cruise on these.  We have an upcoming WDW/Cruise/WDW trip that is within 14 days.


----------



## lilpooh108 (Jun 26, 2013)

Myxdvz said:


> We got this for our recent June trip and loved it as well.
> 
> Since it was an early summer trip, we were expecting the crowds to be heavier. Since we had the Photopass+, our goal was to:
> 
> ...



What is Magic Shots?


----------



## Myxdvz (Jun 26, 2013)

lilpooh108 said:


> What is Magic Shots?



Magic Shots are those special photos where they superimpose a disney character on your pictures.  Not all photopass photoraphers do them, and different parks get different effects.

Some Magic Shot samples... google disneyworld photopass magic shots


----------



## JPD (Jul 6, 2013)

I was told if you get the photo pass plus, you get a cd with all the pictures to print out as you see fit.


----------



## Myxdvz (Jul 7, 2013)

JPD said:


> I was told if you get the photo pass plus, you get a cd with all the pictures to print out as you see fit.



Yes, that is true.  If you get the Photopass or the Photopass Plus, you get the CD of ALL the pictures in your account including enhanced photos (with borders, etc).  Once you are done with all your enhancements -- you would still have to order the CD (wait until your last day in the park) or better yet, you can do it online.  Make sure it's within 30 days.  You need to enter the Voucher # that comes in the Photopass/Photopass Plus package that you got to reduce the price to 0.  If ordered online, you can choose to download the files (which is what I normally do), vs having a CD shipped to you -- I know that if you order it in the park, they will put it in a CD (or multiple CDs if you have lots of pictures).

You also get another CD of beautiful photos of the park and characters.


----------



## itradehilton (Jul 9, 2013)

I just ordered my CD, I spent my time on the long flight back to add borders.:whoopie:


----------



## nursie (Jul 9, 2013)

FYI: If you are staying longer than 14 days and call customer service/support number they will extend your photopass+. We were there almost a month and they extended our expiration date for adding pictures 2 additional weeks at no cost.
It pays to ask!
We did exchange our photopass card/lanyard for a new one at 14 days but never got charged an additional amount and I had bought it in advance for $149.
Definitely worth it with all of our free attraction/ride photos from rides, character breakfast packages, etc.
GREAT deal.


----------

